# Ray Comfort debates Bruce at the HB Pier



## cih1355 (May 10, 2009)

I found a video on You Tube that features Ray Comfort debating an atheist at the HB Pier. Here is the link: [video=youtube;PvQR4VbkWag]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PvQR4VbkWag[/video]

The atheist said that he read the Bible and that it is filled with all kinds of evil. I would ask him how his belief system can account for objective moral standards. 

The atheist said that before the Bible was written, Buddha and Confucious taught things that would be written in the Bible. I would ask him, "Did Buddha and Confucious teach the doctrine of the Trinity, the deity and humanity of Jesus, Christ's atonement, the total depravity of man, the fact that everyone deserves eternal damnation, the truth that man contributes nothing to his justification, and that justification is by God's grace alone through faith alone in Christ alone?"


----------



## steven-nemes (May 11, 2009)

What on earth does the fact that Confucius taught "do unto others" before Jesus did have to do with anything? How is that relevant or take anything away from what Christ said?


----------



## PresbyDane (May 11, 2009)

Maybe confusius had copyright


----------



## ClayPot (May 12, 2009)

As far as I know, Buddha and Confucius didn't teach the golden rule, but its negative.

Essentially, don't do to others what you wouldn't want them to do to you.

That sounds similar, but falls well short of doing unto others what you would want them to do to you. The golden rule calls on me to actively seek the good of those around me; the "silver rule" as it is sometimes called only asks me to not harm others. That is a big difference.


----------



## puritanpilgrim (May 13, 2009)

Comfort is good at street evangelism; poor at debate.


----------

